# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Ιστοσελίδες με φωτογραφίες πλοίων (Maritime Photo sites)

## Maroulis Nikos

Να καλως ορίσουμε στην παρέα μας τον φίλο μας τον Απόστολο ο οποιος έχει την παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα 

http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/

----------


## che

Αλλα site με φωτογραφιες πλοιων ειναι τα παρακατω:

www.shipspotting.com :!: 
www.adriaticandaegeanferries.com
www.navymar.com
www.perso.club-internet.fr
www.faktaomfartyg.com :!: 
www.ferry-site.dk
www.giannakis-photo.gr
www.marine-marchande.net
www.portnet.gr
www.picsofships.com
www.shipphotos.co.uk
www.tugphotos.co.uk

----------


## Stavros_K

Όπως λέω και στον τίτλο ψάχνω διάφορα site με φωτογραφίες με καράβια κάθε είδους.
Έχει κανείς υπόψην του κάτι ??

Ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων

----------


## v.g.

Εχεις δοκιμασει το www.shipspotting.com ?

----------


## Stavros_K

Βασικά αυτό προσπαθούσα να βρω. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.

Αν ξέρετε και κανένα άλλο είναι ευπρόσδεκτο.  :Smile:

----------


## delta pi

> Όπως λέω και στον τίτλο ψάχνω διάφορα site με φωτογραφίες με καράβια κάθε είδους.
> Έχει κανείς υπόψην του κάτι ??
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων


 
Μπορείς αν θέλεις να ψάξεις στο www.efoplistis.eu ή στο www.faktaomfartyg.com πολύ γνωστά site και με πλούσιο περιεχόμενο!

----------


## xara

Και αυτο επισης πολυ καλο:

http://www.ferry-site.dk/

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

Αν μπεις στο http://www.pepen.gr/ και πας στους συνδέσμους,θα βρεις στους πλοιάρχους το όνομα ΚΑΚΝΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ.
Στην ιστοσελίδα του,θα βρεις φωτογραφίες των πλοίων της ακτοπλοίας.

----------


## xara

Ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ

http://home.no.net/shipclub/links.htm

----------


## xara

http://www.stp-norway.com/shippix.wmv

----------


## xara

Aν θέλετε μακέτες πασαντζέρικων πλοίων
http://paquebot.ifrance.com/

----------


## xara

Πολύ ωραίο το ανανεωμένο site του "Ε", εμπλουτισμένο και με όμορφα βιντεάκια.
http://www.efoplistis.gr/

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Παιδια καλησπερα

Επισκευτειτε και το δικο μου site , φρεσκο και σπαρταρηστο   με φωτογραφιες πλοιων βεβαιως βεβαιως  

http://panagiotissgallery.fotopic.net/

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Παιδια καλησπερα
> 
> Επισκευτειτε και το δικο μου site , φρεσκο και σπαρταρηστο  με φωτογραφιες πλοιων βεβαιως βεβαιως  
> 
> http://panagiotissgallery.fotopic.net/


 
Πολύ καλό  :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Παιδια καλησπερα
> 
> Επισκευτειτε και το δικο μου site , φρεσκο και σπαρταρηστο  με φωτογραφιες πλοιων βεβαιως βεβαιως  
> 
> http://panagiotissgallery.fotopic.net/


Πολύ καλό είναι !Αλλά και μια παρατήρηση φίλε ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ .Στα links το Nautilia δεν το αναφέρεις !
Στο χωριό μου λενε ... αλλού τρως και πίνεις και αλλού πας και το δίνεις .Πάντα με το συμπάθιο !!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> Πολύ καλό είναι !Αλλά και μια παρατήρηση φίλε ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ .Στα links το Nautilia δεν το αναφέρεις !
> Στο χωριό μου λενε ... αλλού τρως και πίνεις και αλλού πας και το δίνεις .Πάντα με το συμπάθιο !!


 
Sorry , παραλειψη παω σφαιρα τωρα να το βαλω  :Wink:

----------


## confused

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι άσχετο:
http://www.tv-antenna.com/heavy-seas/

----------


## Apostolos

Ιστοσελίδες με φωτογραφίες ακτοπλοϊκου (και όχι μόνο) ενδιαφέροντος!

----------


## Apostolos

Φοβερό site του φίλου Μιχάλη απο την Ιταλία
http://www.adriaticandaegeanferries.com

----------


## Apostolos

Φώτης και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα!

http://shippix.fotopic.net

----------


## Apostolos

Λέο & Κώστας! Φοβερές φώτο!
http://users.hol.gr/~leovar/index.htm

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα ένας φανατικός καραβολάτρης
http://photosbykostas.fotopic.net/

----------


## Apostolos

Ένα ακόμα site με πολύ καλές φώτο ακόμα και σε μεγάλη ανάλυση
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dgiannios

----------


## Apostolos

Ε μήν ξεχάσουμε και το site του Γιάννη απο το Ηράκλειο!
http://giannis.fotopic.net

----------


## Giorgos_D

Και άλλο ένα site με φωτόγραφίες που δεν αναφέρεται παραπάνω...

http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/

Απόστολε δεν το ήξερες? :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

http://www.sealink-holyhead.com/
Πολλά απο τα αγαπημένα μας πλοία στα νιάτα τους! Απο τον Justin Merigan

----------


## kalypso

deite kai auta
http://www.ferry-site.dk/changelang.php?lang=en

kai

http://www.efoplistis.gr/gallery/


http://panagiotissgallery.fotopic.net/

----------


## Apostolos

Ένα ακόμη site αλλα επαγγελματικού προφίλ ειναι του Γιώργου Γιαννακή
http://www.giannakis-photo.gr/

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα φρέσκο αλλα και Τρομερό site!!!!
http://www.pavlos-protopapas.fotopic.net/

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

όντως είναι φοβερό  :Wink:

----------


## helatros68

Καλο μεσημερι. Ευχαριστω για τα σχολια.Μεσα στο σαββατοκυριακο Θα το εμπλουτισω.

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα ακόμα site απο τον φίλο Alecho απο την Ιταλία με ρίζες Ελληνικές!
http://alecho.fotopic.net/

----------


## Apostolos

Ξεχάσαμε το site απο το καλύτερο παιδί! 
http://shipping.sh.funpic.de/index.html

Απο το φίλο Sebastian ή καλύτερα Σπύρο!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Παιδια αλαξα το site-ακι μου 

Μπειτε στο νεο ..........http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/

----------


## xara

Δυο πολύ όμορφα videάκια, των δύο, απο τις τρείς, μεγαλύτερων εταιρειών της επιβατηγού ναυτιλίας μας.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-qRVdD6O_k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcd00...eature=related

----------


## Apostolos

Ο φίλος Leo & Kostas άλλαζουν το site τους με κάτι μοναδικό! Στο: http://www.portsandships.gr/index.html

----------


## Apostolos

Σήμερα έβαλα αρκετές φώτος στο site μου. Για να μην σας γεμίζω το χώρο εδώ μπορείτε να τις δείτε εδώ!

----------


## navigation

Τιποτα καινούργιο????? :Smile:

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε Stavro_K εγώ απλά να σου προτείνω και αυτές γιατί με πρόλαβαν ήδη για τις υπόλοιπες

http://www.portsandships.gr/index.html

http://shippix.fotopic.net/

http://fototsentzosgaleryfoto.blogspot.com/

http://ellinikiaktoploia.blogspot.com/

Υπάρχουν φυσικά και πολλές άλλες...Εγω γράφω μερικές καθώς ήδη έχουν αναφερθεί αρκετές και πολύ καλές!!!Κοίτα και στα Links των αναφερθείσων σελίδων (όχι μόνο αυτών που ανέφερα εδώ)...

Τώρα όσον αφορά εσένα φίλε απόστολε διαφήμιση δε σου κανώ... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Εξάλλου όποια πέτρα και να σηκώσει κανείς φωτογραφίες σου θα βρει... :Very Happy:

----------


## navigation

Μπορώνα έχω λίγο την βοήθεια των πιο έμπειρων? 
Μπαινω στον Σλοβένο αλλα δενμπορώ να βρω τα πλοία που ψάχνω
Ψάχνω για το sea harmony (νυν olympia I) και sea symphony (νυν tonia v)
Πως μπορώ να τα βρω?

----------


## Rocinante

> Μπορώνα έχω λίγο την βοήθεια των πιο έμπειρων? 
> Μπαινω στον Σλοβένο αλλα δενμπορώ να βρω τα πλοία που ψάχνω
> Ψάχνω για το sea harmony (νυν olympia I) και sea symphony (νυν tonia v)
> Πως μπορώ να τα βρω?


Μαλλον εννοεις τον Σουηδο. Λοιπον αφου βρεθεις στη αρχικη σελιδα http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ πηγαινεις εκει που λεει Till register θα πατησεις το S και τα πλοια που ψαχνεις ειναι εκει http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ishikari_maru_1977.htm http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/buona_speranza_1976.htm

----------


## navigation

Ωχ ναι Σουηδό εννοούσα!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Τhanks rocinante!!!

----------


## dimitris

Καλησπερα παιδια μιας και μιλατε για φωτογραφιες, ψαχνω φωτογραφιες του παλιου Ναξος και Παρος τα γνωστα πορτοκαλι ξερετε αν μπορω να βρω καπου?

----------


## Apostolos

Υπάρχει κάτι ποιο πλήρες και καλύτερο απο αυτό του nautilia.gr?
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=22189
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread....ighlight=paros

----------


## dimitris

file apostole tis eida tis fwto ki eyxaristw para polu alla to egrapsa to munhma prin dw ekei

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Άλλη μία ιστοσελίδα είναι κοντά μας αυτές τις μέρες να ευχηθώ καλή επιτυχία.


http://siriosships.fotopic.net/

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά είναι καταπληκτικές

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλη τυχη στο φιλο Espresso Venezia.Νομιζω οτι θα εχει τη στηριξη ολων μας...

----------


## scoufgian

κι απο μενα, τις καλυτερες ευχες,στον φιλο Γιωργο,για το site που ξεκινησε...............

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια και τις ευχές σας.

Ας μου επιτραπεί να πω ότι έχω ''ξεκινήσει'' την ιστοσελίδα μου μόλις μία εβδομάδα πριν και έχω αρκέτα πράγματα ακόμα που πρέπει να φτιάξω.

Να πω ακόμα ότι δεν έχω σαν στόχο (και δεν θα μπορούσα άλλωστε) να φτιάξω μια ιστοσελίδα σαν του Απόστολου, (μακράν η καλύτερη με φωτογραφίες πλοίων, τουλάχιστον στον Ελληνικό χώρο), η οποία να καλύπτει σφαιρικά όλα τα πλοία που έχουν περάσει από τις Ελληνικές θάλασσες.

Απλά θέλω ένα χώρο στον οποίο να έχω συγκεντρωμένες και να μοιράζομαι με φίλους, καλές και αγαπημένες μου φωτογραφίες με θέμα τα ''πλοία των ονείρων μου'', στις θάλασσες και στα λιμάνια μας.

----------


## navigation

Πολύ ωραία η ιστοσελίδα σου Espresso.Mπραβο και απο μενα :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Tελικα ειμαστε πολλοι κι εγω νομιζα μεχρι πριν μερικα χρονια οτι μονο εγω και 2-3 ακομα ατομα εχουμε την ιδια αρρωστια πολυ ωραιες φωτο ολες!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mastrokostas

Να ευχηθώ στον φίλο μου τον Γιώργο καλή επιτυχία και καλές φωτογραφήσεις . Να βάζεις και από δω τίποτα να βλέπουμε και εμείς .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Να βάζεις και από δω τίποτα να βλέπουμε και εμείς...


*Εννοείται* Κώστα. Την ιστοσελίδα μου την έφτιαξα για να μπορώ να έχω κάπου συγκεντρωμένες τις φωτογραφίες μου 
και όχι για να σταματήσω να ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες εδώ. 

Χρόνο δυστυχώς δεν έχω, αλλά σκέφτομαι την Κυριακή μεθαύριο μήπως κάνω ''κάτι''. 
Είναι η πρώτη Κυριακή που δεν δουλεύω μετά από δύο σχεδόν μήνες...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Request: Γιωργαρε ,αν ποτέ βρεθείς Κάρυστο, πάρε σε παρακαλώ και καμία φωτο τις ψαρόβαρκες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι είπες τώρα !!!!!

Μην πας ακόμα για ύπνο, περίμενε κανένα δεκάλεπτο και μετά κοίτα στο ''ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΕΣ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΠΙΑ''..............  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

άλλη μια ιστοσελίδα είναι της φίλης μας της kalypso να της ευχηθώ καλη επιτυχία στην προσπάθεια της.

http://kalypso.fotopic.net/

----------


## kalypso

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Τι ευχαριστείς παιδί μου .Παω και αμέσως πέφτει το μάτι μου σε αυτό : This is my deep love....Ships and Vessels of All Kinds.I am a crew member *and wife of a very well skilled Chief Electrician.*This a small personal collection of photos and i'd like to share it with you.Please feel free to leave a comment.Enjoy your .
Πέρα από την ειλικρινή εκτιμήσει που σου έχω , τώρα υπάρχει και αυτός ο λόγος .Ο ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ . Τα καλύτερα σου εύχομαι και στον συνάδελφο ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΙΣΜΟ, ΣΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ !

----------


## dimitris

παιδια στα Link's σας εχω βαλει αν καποιον εχω ξεχασει με Π.Μ η e-mail οπως θελει το λεει να το βαλω! :Smile:  Μια εκθεση φωτογραφιας λειπει γιατι οχι? ολες ειναι υπεροχες και πολυ το χαιρομαι :Smile:

----------


## kalypso

ήδη του έχω μιλήσει για σένα.....εδώ και πολύ καιρό!!!

----------


## Leo

Σειρά μου λοιπόν Γιώργο, αφού εκπλήρωσα τις υποχρεώσεις μου, να ευχηθώ καλή επιτυχία στο site σου και είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα δούμε πολλά περισσότερα από όσα έχουμε φανταστεί

----------


## navigation

Mα γιατί μερικά Links δεν μου τα ανοίγει? Πρέπει να πατήσω κατι ιδιαίτερο?

----------


## Νaval22

> Tελικα ειμαστε πολλοι κι εγω νομιζα μεχρι πριν μερικα χρονια οτι μονο εγω και 2-3 ακομα ατομα εχουμε την ιδια αρρωστια


όλοι λίγο ως πολύ αυτό νομίζαμε κάποτε

----------


## mastrokostas

> Tελικα ειμαστε πολλοι κι εγω νομιζα μεχρι πριν μερικα χρονια οτι μονο εγω και 2-3 ακομα ατομα εχουμε την ιδια αρρωστια


Εδώ υπαρχη επιδημία φίλε μου !

----------


## dimitris

mastrokostas σε οσους ελεγα οτι μου αρεσουν τα καραβια η απαντηση τους ηταν οτι θελω να γινω εφοπλιστης :Razz:  
οταν υπηρετουσα το 94'-95' μου εστελνε ο αδερφος μου με το ταχυδρομειο τον "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ" ηταν στα πρωτα του χρονια και καλα,καλα δεν το εβρισκες στα περιπτερα του Πειραια φαντασου στην Καστορια τωρα... και οσοι το εβλεπαν γελουσαν...

----------


## navigation

> Εδώ υπαρχη επιδημία φίλε μου !


Η οποία έξαπλώνεται με ραγδαίους ρυθμούς!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Η οποία έξαπλώνεται με ραγδαίους ρυθμούς!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Και δεν υπάρχει και εμβόλιο !

----------


## Speedkiller

XA XA XA !!!! :-D:-D:-D

----------


## Apostolos

> Για το συγκεκριμένο forum  λέω φίλε speedkiller. Και ευχαριστώ για το site. δεν το ήξερα


Υπήρχαν και υπαρχουν μερικά site απο τότε που τα πλοία ήταν όλα λευκά...

----------


## nikolas200

Απόστολε ανεβασε τα link να μας ξυπνήσεις αναμνήσεις

----------


## Apostolos

http://alecho.fotopic.net/
http://photosbykostas.fotopic.net/
http://shipping.sh.funpic.de/
http://www.portsandships.gr/index.html
http://raflucgr.ra.funpic.de/
http://shippix.fotopic.net/

Τα καλύτερα στο διαδύκτιο...
(Συγνωμη για το off-topic)

----------


## Speedkiller

> http://alecho.fotopic.net/
> http://photosbykostas.fotopic.net/
> http://shipping.sh.funpic.de/
> http://www.portsandships.gr/index.html
> http://raflucgr.ra.funpic.de/
> http://shippix.fotopic.net/
> 
> Τα καλύτερα στο διαδύκτιο...
> (Συγνωμη για το off-topic)


Ο απόστολος ξεχασε ένα απ τα καλύτερα!!!Μαλλον δεν το γνώριζες ε? :Very Happy: 

http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/  :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

χαιρεται και απο αυτο το θεμα....λεω να βαλω και εγω τις διευθυνσεις μου σε περιπτωση που καποιος αγνοησει την υπογραφη μου...

http://ergis.picturepush.com/

http://www.youtube.com/user/karavolatris

----------


## raflucgr

here is an interesting flickr photostream featuring some great shots of ferries sailing in the aegean and mostly calling in Paros.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/knobbyg...7613183627046/

----------


## DimitrisT

Μια ιστοσελίδα για κρουαζιερόπλοια 
http://www.shipparade.com/

----------


## despo

Δυστυχώς έπαψε να λειτουργεί το σουηδικό fakta. Πριν παρουσιαστούν τα τελευταία προβλήματα, ήταν μια πολύ χρήσιμη και ενημερωμένη ιστοσελίδα.

----------

